
Covid-19 Antibody Seroprevalence in Santa Clara County, California - 3fe9a03ccd14ca5
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.14.20062463v1?__cf_chl_jschl_tk__=89a2f55cc81dc237b2b0b6070f170b66bdd209a4-1587140368-0-AZZr41SPj_Z9BrovTE9GgnMIHhtjnd6LqSbsAtVsSGtFQtUuAtm1u-KlAzRvCHUBrQI5YaVnkaw0bkSgceLbJ2mK1zcmGSBRRsH5HfZ8l-ktYx-3S4kRH27YFMjBIJcmNyHCqF795P7A8WnLePHcHEqDX8s-IUED_iej79ogpKe1MKMkue-Xl4EPrGLbhc7AgUl-nQqm9Tss46MbWuj0EeeAxCNpvDGwjaqg3HXMOPrpkE578Tmbxl8oga62jhIXbtvMPebquf-xPT2RRIyp1jyL-crUC568aHseNdXj2KXjQK9P7psKWXLgZQWU6fCS6PbvJ60zRTLpXD8mkmAS5bY
======
tgb
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22899272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22899272)
from a few hours ago which has more comments.

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

